# Bright Color shock recommendations



## teff35 (Jun 15, 2018)

Does anyone have any recommendations on bright color shock leader for field casting?


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Berkley Big Game, Solar Collector Green 50#

Under $7 at WallyWorld


----------



## teff35 (Jun 15, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

BPS Tight line 60 lb test. Good quality, hi vis shock leader. It meets the min diameter requirements for competition casting. Does everything that more expensive lines do for a lot less $$$.

Tommy


----------



## teff35 (Jun 15, 2018)

Tommy,

Thanks. I will have to grab some of that.


----------

